# Outdoors > Fishing >  Whitebaiting best places to go

## hunter308

White bait season is looming up on us again and I would not mind getting a new scoop net and going out to try for a feed of whitebait. I have not gone whitebaiting since I left Te Puke so I am out of touch on where to go. Other than traveling down to the Kaituna cut where everyone else flocks into or thornton where abouts are some decent areas I can go to not sure if Kawhia or Raglan produces any so if anyone in the know can give some ideas where I can go and try at the start of the season in august I would appreciate the help even if it is by PM.

----------


## sakokid

try out marokopa way, out the west coast inland from waitomo. popular but it does get results from time to time

----------


## Maca49

My place when you've got some, I'll cook

----------


## Gibo

Mokau mate, not that far from you

----------


## hunter308

> Mokau mate, not that far from you


That is the same travel time it takes to get to waihi and going by google maps looks like some good fishing to be had as well.

----------


## Gibo

> That is the same travel time it takes to get to waihi and going by google maps looks like some good fishing to be had as well.


Plenty of 20lb plus fish out of there mate. 
Give it a nudge  :Wink:

----------


## hunter308

> Plenty of 20lb plus fish out of there mate. 
> Give it a nudge


I don't have a boat so don't have to worry about trying to catch the big one  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> I don't have a boat so don't have to worry about trying to catch the big one


Dont need a boat for the big ones mate. Just check ya mono n knots if you go down there. Big buggers  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris

> Plenty of 20lb plus fish out of there mate. 
> Give it a nudge


Good idea they only small at Waihi really  :Thumbsup: 

I need a new whitebait spot myself

----------


## Gibo

> Good idea they only small at Waihi really


What no 20lb whitebait at Waihi??? :Psmiley:

----------


## Chris

> What no 20lb whitebait at Waihi???


Na ,20lb eels we got plenty of .

----------


## hunter308

> Dont need a boat for the big ones mate. Just check ya mono n knots if you go down there. Big buggers


Only two main knots I use and that is longline knot and uni knot if I am not using a breakout sinker if using a B.O.S then i use a dropper loop (which is the rig I used at waihi last weekend) and I do have to refresh the mono on the reel with some new 10kg line at some stage

----------


## veitnamcam

Southwestland

----------


## hunter308

Very true VC but I would rather be able to drive somewhere close not hop in a plane for a day trip  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Only two main knots I use and that is longline knot and uni knot if I am not using a breakout sinker if using a B.O.S then i use a dropper loop (which is the rig I used at waihi last weekend) and I do have to refresh the mono on the reel with some new 10kg line at some stage


Watch that dropper loop, it has 40% knot strength, i dont touch it. I prefer a figure 8 for loops  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

Waihi sounds good you can drop some in on yr way home!

----------


## R93

> Southwestland



Yup, come down and get in a scrap over a friggin fish.  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

I like the double over hand loop myself ,seems to hold. That uni-knot comes undone on heavy trace(80lb).
Loop on swivel end ,long line knot/snell on hook

----------


## Gibo

> I like the double over hand loop myself ,seems to hold. That uni-knot comes undone on heavy trace(80lb).
> Loop on swivel end ,long line knot/snell on hook


Long line or snell yip, how does the overhand go?

----------


## mucko

> Mokau mate, not that far from you


are you bring your scoop when you and ben come over for a visit

----------


## mucko

> Long line or snell yip, how does the overhand go?


when you say longline knot do you mean a blood knot?

----------


## Gibo

> are you bring your scoop when you and ben come over for a visit


Nah not enough patience for whitebait  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Twoshotkill

> are you bring your scoop when you and ben come over for a visit


Yip its called my 308 scoop

----------


## Gibo

> when you say longline knot do you mean a blood knot?


Japanese long line knot

----------


## Chris

> Long line or snell yip, how does the overhand go?


Doesn't seem to weaken the line & stays tight,get a positive hookup.

----------


## Gibo

> Doesn't seem to weaken the line & stays tight,get a positive hookup.


Sweet, i was meaning how do you tie it?

----------


## Chris

https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=ov...iw=787&bih=429

Fairly simple but works great

----------


## Gibo

> https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=ov...iw=787&bih=429
> 
> Fairly simple but works great


Rodger, i use this one which is a climbing knot but find it really strong for mono, up to 100lb. 
Figure 8 on the bight

----------


## Gibo

And use it for my loops on ledger rigs( droppers)

----------


## Chris

quite a tidy knot might be a improvement on the overhand knot

----------


## Gibo

> quite a tidy knot might be a improvement on the overhand knot


Just torque it up a bit and dont snip the tag too short straight away. Once its pulled up its all good  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

Thanks for the tip on the fig 8 knot for ledger loops gibo I generally pre tie my ledger traces at home so I can use the better loop knots that tend to be fiddly to tie when the heat is on but will give that fig 8 one a bit of a whirl as I generally go for the knots while on the beach that I can tie the best and quickest and one of them is the overhand for quick ledger loops after getting a bust off (hell I can't even tie a palomar knot lol and people swear by that one) heaviest trace line I use and it is only when I fish with a B.O.S is 40 & 60 pound if using ball sinker when fishing areas with no strong currents then I use a 20 pound trace, but in surf it is always the B.O.S and ledger as my go to set up only because I can get a bit more distance while casting plus I can change my hook sizes without messing about. Also starting to think about researching on making pulley rigs for surfcasting but probably too much pissing around to make.

----------


## hunter308

> Waihi sounds good you can drop some in on yr way home!


It would be a bloody good excuse to come and meet ya and maybe have a beer  :Grin:

----------


## The Jackel

Chain knot, and while we are there, a PR knot :Grin:  for the leader to braid  :Thumbsup: 

those whitebait pull like kinges :Pacman:

----------


## hunter308

only if you are using cotton for a line and little nymph hooks lol

----------


## Maca49

White bait and beer mmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Gibo

> Thanks for the tip on the fig 8 knot for ledger loops gibo I generally pre tie my ledger traces at home so I can use the better loop knots that tend to be fiddly to tie when the heat is on but will give that fig 8 one a bit of a whirl as I generally go for the knots while on the beach that I can tie the best and quickest and one of them is the overhand for quick ledger loops after getting a bust off (hell I can't even tie a palomar knot lol and people swear by that one) heaviest trace line I use and it is only when I fish with a B.O.S is 40 & 60 pound if using ball sinker when fishing areas with no strong currents then I use a 20 pound trace, but in surf it is always the B.O.S and ledger as my go to set up only because I can get a bit more distance while casting plus I can change my hook sizes without messing about. Also starting to think about researching on making pulley rigs for surfcasting but probably too much pissing around to make.


Figure 8 takes about 3 seconds to tie mate  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Chain knot, and while we are there, a PR knot for the leader to braid 
> 
> those whitebait pull like kinges


I used to use the PR for my jigging rig.......got sick of using a bobbin so have started using the FG knot. Its quick and easy and just as tough  :Wink:

----------


## hunter308

> White bait and *beer* mmmmmmmmmmmm


We will see what happens Maca just waiting to hear back about a couple of jobs I have been shortlisted for (crossing fingers) if I get one of em things will roll along to my plans of actually heading away to mokau for an entire weekend.

----------


## Gapped axe

Figure 8 knots for my Snappa dropper rigs, Double Uni for the joining of braid to mono. Improved cinch knot for the tying of hooks to a single strand of mono i.e Stray lining and the other end of the Blood Knot, and blood knots with a long tag for my droppers on trout jigging  gear. The beauty of the blood Knot for trout fishing is that the dropper is right angles to the main line and it still retains reasonable strength. As I use fluro carbon for my leaders, it's damn invisible to the Fish. Good Luck on the Job Front Hunter308

----------


## Chris

All this new knowledge about knots ,might have to head out the coast for a fish in the morning .

----------


## Gibo

And my favourite for light braid to mono ( softbait style rig) the Albright.
Super fast to tie and strong enough for anything the small gear can stick to.

----------


## Gibo

> All this new knowledge about knots ,might have to head out the coast for a fish in the morning .


Whats the land base fishing like up your way Chris??? 
More rock fishing rather than surfcasting as I gave away my surfcaster years ago. 
Married into a boat filled family so wasn't getting any use.  :Wink: 
Would be keen to head up one day if your keen.

----------


## Chris

Surf casting was a non-event this morning ,bit too rough but then the thunder n lightening started. 
Given up on rock fishing seem to do better off the sand ,snapper any way .

----------


## Gibo

> Surf casting was a non-event this morning ,bit too rough but then the thunder n lightening started. 
> Given up on rock fishing seem to do better off the sand ,snapper any way .


Sweet as.

----------

